# Your KP best for 2012?



## StitchedUp (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't been here long but already have picked up tons of tips, helps, links to pattern sites and a tremendous dose of kindness and good humour. 
So I thought how about you? As the year is nearing it's end, I thought it would be great for everyone to post the BEST tip or help or link that they found and used this year - be it knitting, or home craft, or just plain good fun. Reminding us or telling us newer folk for the first time will have us knitting through the season with a smile on our faces. 
I'll start the ball rolling with one of my favourites already in use for the Christmas baking - a wonderful lady posted a pic of her recipe sheet pinned to a clip styled skirt/trouser hanger which hung off the handle of her cupboard. At eye level, out of the way of the hands on work it's been an absolute boon in my kitchen. So thanks to YOU! :thumbup:


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I must have missed this sounds like a great idea.
My best tip is needles, I always used circus but not Interchangeables . This has been my greatest discovery. There are lots of other tips, but this has made the most impact.
One other thing, being part of this community is remarkable itself. People who are just like me, obsessed with knitting, who understand my yarn collecting etc.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.

http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have found so many beautiful lace and aran knits at Ravelry. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Through these lovely people, I have gained the courage to try the magic loop and love it. Also learned about the lifeline which is a great help with lace knitting. I enjoy the kindred spirits.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

OH my goodness!! I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

for me as i am a new knitter..it has to be the life line..and the magic knot,,,and all the encouragement from the nice people on this site...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

There are so many but the magic knot is at the top. The sharing of our work and tips has made me a better knitter. I love seeing what others are doing and how they do it. Thanks KP and members.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree that the Magic Knot is right up there, but I've also come to cherish the 'Braided Bind' for joining yarn. I hate binding off ends and this is a totally invisible way to join yarns.

The rest of my 'favs' are so numerous, I'm boggled where to start.

That's KPers for a great year!


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

There have been many great tips but I think the thing that I have found the most useful is finding all the knitting videos on YouTube. I never thought to look for knitting videos there. They have been extremely helpful!


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just discovered this forum this year and have learned so much. My favorite tip has to be the magic knot. Haven't had the courage to try the magic loop; maybe I will try that next year. Also I have to thank Ladyfingers for all the great doll clothes patterns. I love KP.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I will share a tip not related to yarn. Since it is Christmas I read recently to cut a toilet tissue (cardboard) roll in half lengthwise and put it around your gift wrap to keep it from coming unwound. 

Also just read where if you drop a piece of egg shell in a recipe, to use a larger piece of egg shell to retrieve it.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Just read here, to use dental floss cutter when flying, to cut your yarn. Pack your scissors in your suit case, for when you arrive at your destination.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Just read here, to use dental floss cutter when flying, to cut your yarn. Pack your scissors in your suit case, for when you arrive at your destination.


Good idea. I travel frequently and bring nail clippers, never had an issue.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


I've missed that, but it looks great - I will try it some time!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I think Magic Loop has got to be my favorite "discovery". I am now addicted to sock knitting, which I thought I'd never do since I hate DPNs. A more general thing I've learned is how you can find online videos to learn just about anything.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

PATTERNS and pattern links! It's so nice to see, over and over, resources almost as unlimited as the sharing spirit of KP members- THANKS!


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

As some of the others I havent been here long but Have learned that there are so many eager people to help you when you have a problem or just need some help finding something. And they are quick about it. And even more then that is to know I can start the New Year knowing I belong to such a great group of people. I brag about you all the time to the gals in my knitting group.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Eveybody's kindness and understanding. When I started the easy peasy shawl; so many reached out to assist me!!

THANK YOU KPer's!!


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

I am loving the warmth and fellowship here on KPm, and am learning so much. When I joined KP only a short while ago I had 1 wip, Now it is 3, and I have the yarn and patterns for the next 5. Such happy feelings. Thank you all


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's got to be the magic loop and magic knot for me


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

The best tips I got were YouTube and Ravelry. I knew about both sites but had never availed myself of their riches until I joined KP and found out just how wonderful they are. I learn something new every time I log into KP and I've been knitting 40+ years and considered myself an experienced knitter. Thanks for all you've taught me and all the smiles you've given me. Happy knitting


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Russian join, magic knot and using two circulars for socks and hats is my choice.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

U-tube tutorials are the best. I can see it live, and replay over and over, until I have it down. I lost my mom last year, she was the most patient observer and teacher.

But my favorite topic was picnic bear. So many members making and sharing their pictures of bears along with the video with the music. Alas, my bear only has a head. I was interrupted and did not finish:-(


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Magic knot, free shawl patterns, the humor and love that abounds here! Merry Christmas to all! Keep those needles clicking!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Everyone's support when I was dithering about publishing my designs. I went for it and pleased to say I've never looked back. Publishing has given me the confidence to design more and more.

Thank you all lovely KPers


----------



## I am the Nan (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm newer than most, and keep reading that the Magic Knot is the most valuable tip you've learned . What is it? The Magic Knot?


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Learning about merino wool yarn, specifically KPPPM, has opened a new world to me-a former chunky yarn lover. The warmth and lovely help offered by most people here has helped me learn Continental knitting which is far superior to the throw method I hated.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I am the Nan said:


> I'm newer than most, and keep reading that the Magic Knot is the most valuable tip you've learned . What is it? The Magic Knot?


This is a wonderful invention. Go to YouTube and ask for magic knot. I will always use it now.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

My favorite tip is Magic Knot and backwards knitting. My favorite patterns are the ones posted by Ladyfingers.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I agree. There is a wonderful gob of knowledge and experience from these folks and some I've taken in, others held in reserve until I get the nerve. Checking in at KP each morning is as natural as brushing my teeth -- just something one does 

Thank you all and I wish you healthy, safe, warm holidays.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> OH my goodness!! I wouldn't know where to start.


That's my answer too! I love this place and recommend it to all my friends on a regular basis.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

The new thing and great idea I learnt here is if you are doing a button hole band do buttonholes both sides then when you sew buttons on sew them on over the holes that arent needed so you will get exactly the position you want for the buttons.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

How do I love KP? Let me knit the ways!


----------



## LadyHazel (Oct 31, 2012)

Haven't started mine yet, but it's going to be knitted meercats, got a pattern off ebay, including clothes to turn them into Aleksander, and the rest of the toys given out by www.comparethemeerkat.com
Hoping to get them done in time for Christmas. When my boys were younger, I always left something outside their door, to guard their stockings, He Man, Gremlin etc. Not done it for a good few years but if I get my knitting needles going on turbo I should just about get 2 of them done to put in the boys stockings

By the way, where in Bonny Scotland are you? I'm in Aberdeenshire


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been knitting for almost 50 years and I have learned tons since joining KP about a year ago. I never knew interchangeable needles existed until I saw it on here and now I have two sets and love them. I also learned to do a lifeline, which has saved me many a time. 

I have met a few very nice knitting buddies from other countries on here and now keep in touch with them via email and consider them dear friends. 

I discovered ravelry which has been a wonderful source of patterns and information, plus the links and resources that are posted on KP have been so very helpful. 

This is a wonderful site and I am proud to be a member. 

THANK YOU KP!!!!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Magic Knot is definitely on my list. Magic Loop eludes me, but since I dislike being defeated, I probably will keep trying. This has been a most delightful, enjoyable site. Love seeing other's projects and ideas, enjoy the friendship and caring for one another and the knowledge that abounds here is a shared blessing.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

As I have no one face to face to share my love of knitting, I am so glad I found all of you to share my passion. I have learned so much and found new friends to chat with. I especially like the idea of sharing a problem and getting many answers to solve them. You are all the best of my friends.
Darlene


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

I also have learned many things on this web site. The best thing is that it put me in touch with JUMBLEBURT who has given me so much help. She has helped me figure out how to overcome so many instruction problems, as I am left handed and things don't always work as out as written. All the other tips I've learned here have really helped as well.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

My biggest tip, has been dont be afraid to ask, some one will have the answer and everyone is fantastic at sharing their knowledge. others are magic loop, magic knot, u tube oh gosh and sooooo many more.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

The Magic knot &Ravelry and you tube videos all great but the best thing I've learned is no matter what problem you may encounter someone on the KP will have a good answer and if you are down someone will post a funny or an inspiring story or poem that helps you shake off your problem and smile, laugh and get on with life Thank you KPers so happy I joined this wonderful group of folks in 2012 and look forward to many more postings in 2013. Lang mae yer lum reek one and all


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think first and foremost is this wonderful site full of such generous, giving, helpful, caring soles. If i had not found it, i would not have gotten over my fear of trying hand knitting again after so many years. The words of encouragement, the help when i post questions, the sharing of knowledge, the love of the craft. 

Gypsycream's patterns!!! I would not be hand knitting at all if not for Gypsycream! You have no idea just how thankful i am for you.

I am thankful for all of you!!! Blessings!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

All the free patterns that our combined researches come up with plus the wonderful magic not and the lovely lady that refused payment for a pattern book i was looking for. So to all kpers many, many thanks


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I learned how to read the stitches. having taught myself, I missed some of the basics, so KPers have filled in the blanks. I have learned to be creative. I always used a pattern, until I saw some of the wonderful creations KPers made because they wanted something different! 

Other favorite lessons are lifelines, magic knot, Russian join, and Foundation single/double crochet.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

More knitting and crocheting tips than I can begin to list, and great places to find more answers like Youtube and Ravelry. Non-knitting, I now use eucalyptus oil with my bedroom humidifier to help with my cough, and have started watching Doc Martin on Netflix, starting with the first episode. I am hooked!


----------



## Qiangel (May 17, 2012)

Pattern for a chunky wrap suitable for older people ... turned out very well ... I have added a 'pin' made from water buffalo horn and it's all ready to give to my mother (93) for Christmas. Happy Christmas to other KP readers!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Asking a question and getting an instant answer.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you please tell me what the Magic Knot is? So many of you seem to think it's great 
Thanks a bundle
Annagemma


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Posting "Free" Patterns site and tons of tips and advise...I love this group.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

What is the Magic KNOT. Have never heard of it but if it is easier and doesn't show I would really appreciatge knowing. Thanks


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Great idea! The fellowship of KPers is the best gift I've received since joining KP. Everyone is so helpful, warm and welcoming. Logging on to KP is the first thing I do each morning. Also the information, tips, pattern sites and especially the courage to try new things. This site is like the "yellow pages of knitting and crocheting". I'm so glad I joined.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the book "Crochet Techniques" which was recommended here. Renate Kirkpatrick provides info on a variety of crochet techniques. I love it, because crocheting is my second addiction and I am not that well versed in it.
Thanks for recommending the book!  
And thanks for always being there for questions on yardsale and thrift store finds :?: .


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

FlyingPins said:


> I haven't been here long but already have picked up tons of tips, helps, links to pattern sites and a tremendous dose of kindness and good humour.
> So I thought how about you? As the year is nearing it's end, I thought it would be great for everyone to post the BEST tip or help or link that they found and used this year - be it knitting, or home craft, or just plain good fun. Reminding us or telling us newer folk for the first time will have us knitting through the season with a smile on our faces.
> I'll start the ball rolling with one of my favourites already in use for the Christmas baking - a wonderful lady posted a pic of her recipe sheet pinned to a clip styled skirt/trouser hanger which hung off the handle of her cupboard. At eye level, out of the way of the hands on work it's been an absolute boon in my kitchen. So thanks to YOU! :thumbup:


That was a 2011 idea for me and it works great!


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

SuziAnne said:


> What is the Magic KNOT. Have never heard of it but if it is easier and doesn't show I would really appreciatge knowing. Thanks


Magic Knot is a wonderful way to join yarn so there are no ends to weave in and it is very secure and nearly invisible. Go to YouTube and search for magic knot.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Can you please tell me what the Magic Knot is? So many of you seem to think it's great
> Thanks a bundle
> Annagemma


Very simple but not easily explained. You need to go to the video.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've learned how to search and what can be done on Ravelry. Before KP I had no idea how much could be done on that site! 
Thanks to all! Love this site!


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Can you please tell me what the Magic Knot is? So many of you seem to think it's great
> Thanks a bundle
> Annagemma


Magic Knot is a super way to join another ball of yarn that is virtually invisible. Do a search for "Magic Knot" on YouTube and be ready to learn an invaluable lesson.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> Through these lovely people, I have gained the courage to try the magic loop and love it. Also learned about the lifeline which is a great help with lace knitting. I enjoy the kindred spirits.


This would apply to me as well. In addition I would just like to say a big thank you to the help I have received on different patterns that I was having difficulties with.


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

I too enjoy the kindred spirits. Hi Kathy, I am from pcb as well. Do you know about the group that meets at library on Fridays?
Carol


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I found he wonderful knitting community on KP that I had not been able to find locally, when I joined KP.


----------



## KimberlyKay (Oct 7, 2012)

All of you have inspired me to start knitting and crocheting again after 20+ years. Thank you so much to all of you and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am also fairly new to ths great site and have picked up many great tips. I love magic knot and you tube. I am constantly using you tube for guidance. Seeing pictures of what there's are doing has given me courage to keep trying different things. My goal for 2013 is to do entrelac and Aran projects. I also want to try fair isle patterns. The colors, projects and types of yarns are too much to resist any longer. Thank you to all of you on this wonderful site for sharing your patterns, links & experiences.


----------



## StitchedUp (Nov 15, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> FlyingPins said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been here long but already have picked up tons of tips, helps, links to pattern sites and a tremendous dose of kindness and good humour.
> ...


Great knitters think alike then?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

There have been so many, but right at the top would be learning the Russian join.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Learning to not fear charts and actually doing one was my big challenge for the year which I accomplished due to all the encouragement on this site. I also love when KPer list not only the pictures, but also the source of the pattern, the yarn used, and any problems they encountered, as well as the stories of how they came to choose that project. I love that. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It isn't a big project but I learned that we can knit with our fingers. You can look it up online, Knitting with fingers. Fun for the children also.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Magic knot and mattress stitch.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a link for magic knot. I've never heard of it. I'm definitely going to try it. I've been using the Russian join, but I think I like this one better because it doesn't leave the bulk.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I just discovered these finishing needles and love using them to weave in ends. So much easier to get the yarn through the eye, and if you have a really short end to weave in, this needle makes it possible to weave in.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I have seen and used so many tips and tricks I can't even pick a single one out. What I really enjoy is how many knitters worldwide have my back! If I get confused or need advice I can come here and not be judged by my lack of experience. I feel like I have friends all over the world! Thank you.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=1104

I love this method of doing a provisional cast on. Actually, all her video tutorials I have watched have been very useful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't had the guts to do things that I thought where out of my league. I never thought I would try new stitches or a pair of socks. I try new stitches all the time now and I love making socks. This is a wonderful site the people here are all so nice and if you need to know anything at all just ask. Thanks for giving me the chance to learn more. I love all the patterns and pictures of every ones work.


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

My knowledge of knitting techniques have been greatly expanded with magic loop, magic knot and last, but not least, the kitchner stitch, which has given me hours of headaches, but really looks good when I do it correctly


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have a hint or tip, but I am grateful for the women I "met" doing the pen pals earlier this year. I am so glad I have the pen pals I have!


----------



## jacf (May 18, 2012)

I would have to say Continental knitting stitch and magic knot. There have been way too many tips and pointers and wonderful websites to mention. I am fairly new to knitting but crocheted for 50 years. I love knitting now. Take it almost everywhere I go.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I love having the Knitting Paradise experts at my fingertips. It's comforting to ask a question/post a problem and have so many people care enough to offer great advice. We have expertise only as far away as our computers.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I have learned so much from so many. I can never figure out the lifeline - so will have to keep on trying that. Have gotten the courage to try lace knitting and reading charts. And because I am allergic to wool, the best one is why you should block acrylic.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have learned so much and even more from just reading all of your comments.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Please, what is a magic knot????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I learned that slipping the first stitch purl-wise gives a prettier edge. Every time I do it, I feel good about it. Simple pleasures. Thanks!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

for me, the life line, especially on bigger projects, and the magic knot. non-knitting, the wonderful 3 citrus marmalade recipe from knittingbug. fruit arrived on thurs. and cuoldn't wait to make the marmalade. made it on friday and it is REALLY good. thanks knittingbug.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The magic knot has been a time saver and has made my knitting less frustrating. I love to see all the familiar faces.. I realize we are all in different parts of the world so we read the posts at different times but its wonderful to see the same names and posts morning after morning. I told my hubby I need a good friend that wakes up in the morning and doesn't want to spend HOURS upon HOURS shopping.. all my friends that don't work sleep til noon and I'm up at 6am or earlier.. and here you all are... I just need to find a shopping buddy now that understands the meaning of MAKE a list...LOL I'd rather spend my time getting a cup of coffee and chatting... than reading labels.. 
I miss some of our regulars from the first year.. I hope and pray they are all good.. and will come back soon..
I love the chit chat section where we share a bit of ourselves or a cute joke.. funny video.. or a touching story.. I have cried over some and laughed til I cried over others.. I love seeing all the projects and getting new ideas... 
I LOVE the permission and validation we get here to print hundreds more patterns than we will ever be able to knit, buy more needles even though we have perfectly good ones, buy that yarn that our eye's are drawn to as soon as we walk into the store or yarn section.. I love that we all share the same passion and that everyone is willing to help. 
Now I'm writting a book..lol there is so much on this site that I have learned and am grateful for.. I hope to be here learning and helping for a long time yet!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is so difficult as there are so many. However the Magic Knot has got to be up there as most memorable. I also did not realise just how many beautiful free patterns there were to be found on Ravelry & other sites. I haven't yet had the courage to try Magic Loop. Mmm maybe next year I may not be such a coward


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Learning to knit continental style & using magic loop instead of DP needles, both from YTube.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks to the daily newsletter and all the wonderful participants i now read knitting tips first thing in the morning instead of news and political commentary / this alone has changed my life / smile / happy christmas and knitting to all


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Learning about different needles. I have now got a couple of great sets and love them. 

All the patterns I have collected.

Blocking with wires, never heard of that before.

Oh yes and lifelines,


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Ladyfingers and the I-Cord.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The magic knot has been a time saver and has made my knitting less frustrating. I love to see all the familiar faces.. I realize we are all in different parts of the world so we read the posts at different times but its wonderful to see the same names and posts morning after morning. I told my hubby I need a good friend that wakes up in the morning and doesn't want to spend HOURS upon HOURS shopping.. all my friends that don't work sleep til noon and I'm up at 6am or earlier.. and here you all are... I just need to find a shopping buddy now that understands the meaning of MAKE a list...LOL I'd rather spend my time getting a cup of coffee and chatting... than reading labels..
> I miss some of our regulars from the first year.. I hope and pray they are all good.. and will come back soon..
> I love the chit chat section where we share a bit of ourselves or a cute joke.. funny video.. or a touching story.. I have cried over some and laughed til I cried over others.. I love seeing all the projects and getting new ideas...
> I LOVE the permission and validation we get here to print hundreds more patterns than we will ever be able to knit, buy more needles even though we have perfectly good ones, buy that yarn that our eye's are drawn to as soon as we walk into the store or yarn section.. I love that we all share the same passion and that everyone is willing to help.
> Now I'm writting a book..lol there is so much on this site that I have learned and am grateful for.. I hope to be here learning and helping for a long time yet!


Please keep us posted on your book! Best of luck to you.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

It is fun to start the day reading everyone's comments. Some are very helpful, some are very funny, and all are enjoyable. Thank you KP.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have learned that you can find friends to share with all over the world and that some of them can become very good friends. I have learned that people who craft are the kindest, sweetest, and most generous people no matter where they are from. I love KP.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

When Pattyhayw posted her "My Simply Soft Obsession," I was stunned. It's the most beautiful throw/afghan/blanket I've ever seen. Her creativity and eye for color are perfect examples of KP members who are willing to share their talents and patterns.
What a wonderful group!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

all of the information i have received from this site has added so much to my knowledge. i love the one suggestion to use small rubber bands for markers. i find they take up less space on the needle and do not fall off as easily not to mention cheaper.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Just read here, to use dental floss cutter when flying, to cut your yarn. Pack your scissors in your suit case, for when you arrive at your destination.
> ...


Hmmm, great non-knitting tips, ladies! Thanks!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FlyingPins said:


> I haven't been here long but already have picked up tons of tips, helps, links to pattern sites and a tremendous dose of kindness and good humour.
> So I thought how about you? As the year is nearing it's end, I thought it would be great for everyone to post the BEST tip or help or link that they found and used this year - be it knitting, or home craft, or just plain good fun. Reminding us or telling us newer folk for the first time will have us knitting through the season with a smile on our faces.
> I'll start the ball rolling with one of my favourites already in use for the Christmas baking - a wonderful lady posted a pic of her recipe sheet pinned to a clip styled skirt/trouser hanger which hung off the handle of her cupboard. At eye level, out of the way of the hands on work it's been an absolute boon in my kitchen. So thanks to YOU! :thumbup:


I would have to say it's the Russian Join. I LOVE this tip & use it on all my yarns. The join is totally invisible & I never worry about the ends coming loose.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Wannabe knitter said:


> I just discovered these finishing needles and love using them to weave in ends. So much easier to get the yarn through the eye, and if you have a really short end to weave in, this needle makes it possible to weave in.


Have you ever seen the needle threaders that are available? They make it so easy to get the yarn onto your needle. Here's a link that shows one:

http://www.amazon.com/Needle-Threader-For-Large-Needles/dp/B0001DS4YK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354980256&sr=8-6&keywords=needle+threader


----------



## leola.lee (Jan 31, 2012)

I too have learned to use U Tube to get videos when I run into something I have never done before in a pattern. And now I am going to look up the magic knot. :lol:


----------



## Donna R. White (Oct 27, 2012)

What have I missed? Never heard of the magic knot.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i like the fact that when i was realy down i can alwasy come here for a pick me up,sometimes its a joke or a reminder of where i come in my knitting and crochet and though i knitted most of my life, my skills has improved
THANKS to all you wonderful people both ladies and gents


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've learned soooo much, knitting with 2 circulars has to be up there but one very simple tip when casting on a large-ish number of stitches:- put a stitch marker after every 20 stitches, saves so much time in re-counting.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine in knitting terms is also magic knot, however away from knitting, something I discovered myself is using a cut up plastic 4 pint milk bottle for washing to dogs paws after a walk, instead of getting a wash bowl down on the floor. You cut the plastic so that you still have a handle then put a few ins of warm water and you can dunk each paw in individually then dry it! How many times have they trodden on the side of the bowl and tipped it all over my feet?


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

PDF knitting patterns to store on my ipad . Many thanks. I can adjust the size of the writing to see the graphs better


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

What beautiful responses! I once read or heard that it isn't how long you have been knitting that makes you an experienced knitter but trying different ideas does. If that is the case, then I have indeed become more experienced thanks to all you KP knitters from around the world.(I like the thought of that world wide connection.) SO my response in answer to the question: learning to knit Continental style after 45 years of the English method, the Magic Loop ( the best thing since sliced bread), and the interchangeable needles information would top my list. Thank you one and all-and Happy Holidays


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My "Best" tip from here was the link to the Wiggle Warm Hat Pattern that I made about 15 of for the kids & grandkids for Christmas.

http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.com/2012/09/introducing-wiggle-warm-hat-for-one-and.html


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Here I am again, I have learned this morning how to make hats on a loom. I have had the set of looms for about 2 years but did not understand how to cast on the stitches on the pecks...

This is the site:

http://www.knittedoaks.com/2010/10/basic-hat-pattern.html

and I have already about 3-4 inches done on a medium size loom. I am using 2 strands of Bernat Alpaca (pink). It is soooo easy and I just enjoy it. Should do my dishes maybe first, nahhhhh the dishes can wait!!! Will post my hat when it is done. Yeahhhhh.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Slip first stitch of the row , I had never heard of doing that!!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine is definitely Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off! I have always had to use larger needles to bind off cos my stitches are so tight, but this cured it all!


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

OOO! I love the idea of the toilet paper roll (or paper towel roll, etc.) to hold wrapping paper on its roll. So simple!

Another helpful hint for this time of the year (at the risk of hijacking this thread), is one that has made shipping easier for me. I tend to be a box hoarder, but when re-using a box for shipping it is a pain to try to remove all old shipping labels or cover them up, cross them out, whatever. I have found that there is usually just one overlap in the side of a box, that when opened allows you to the rebuild the box with all labels and markings on the inside -- and a clean box on the outside.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never seen those. Great idea, thanks. I'm going to be looking for them.


----------



## Mae frm Wpg (Nov 9, 2012)

I am new to this site also, have just come back to knitting after many years and have found this site invaluable. I am blown away by the knowledge, talent and artistry that so many of you have and are so willing to share. The tip that I have used is to block, I have never blocked anything before but after reading about it I tried it and what a difference it makes to the finished product. Thank you and good wishes for the Christmas season and the comeing New Year.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

The first thing is the invisible increase with the M1. The second is the crochet bind off that makes such a neat edge. There are other things, too, the list goes on and on, but these were the best.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I came here not long after my daughter died and found a community of wonderful people who were so warm, friendly and cheerful that it helped not only to bring me out of myself, but to be inspired enough to try knitting things I didn't think I had the presence of mind to do. I can't tell you how much knitting has helped me over the past few years. I found someone through here I thought to never see again - me!

I don't post much anymore, but I very often come and read posts and look at the pictures of all the wonderful projects being completed all over the world and marvel at how internationally HUGE this community has come. It is my "go to" place whenever I have a question about anything knitting, run a search and "Voila!" the answer is usually here.

I think the best thing I have seen this year is the teddy bear picnic. I finally bought the pattern and my goal this year is to make one for each of my great nieces and nephews.

Happy Holidays to everyone here, and I wish the very, very best to each one of you in the coming new year.

Lesa


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just love reading about everyone's day to day lives and what they've been knitting. I've been inspired to try many things: knitting in the round, cables, lace and many other tips and things. I have yet to knit a sweater.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

The very best holiday to you, Lesa. I am so sorry for your loss. This time of year must be extra difficult - try to focus on the happy memories. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all you Kp's - hope everyone out there has a wonderful Christmas Season"s.
I am especially thankful this year - my daughter-in-law has been fighting cancer of the uterus & finished her radiation treatments & all is well, thank goodness.
I enjoy making my own Christmas Crackers by using empty toilet tissue rolls - fill them with candies & a lottery ticket & then wrap them up in the beautiful gift wraps you find now. In some of them I put gift certificates for certain stores etc. to make it exciting!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


I love that you posted this invisible decrease for single crochet!!! Thanks. For me (before today) it was learning about life-lines. Such a life saver when knitting, especially lace!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> for me as i am a new knitter..it has to be the life line..and the magic knot,,,and all the encouragement from the nice people on this site...


Oh, yes!!! And the magic knot....what a great trick!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

A page earlier a post was made with a link to YouTube I was referring to the magic knot. I am going to try that!!!.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

deelangford said:


> Please, what is a magic knot????


Hi Dee,

If you come across a term you haven't heard before, use the Search button on the top of the page. Chances are we've talked about it at one point or another. This way you don't have to worry about waiting for a reply or someone not seeing your question. Eventually someone will. Also check YouTube for videos on how to do the magic knot.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream's patterns for sure thanks for Bear patterns made 8 so far ..Merry Christmas all or just Happy Holidays to some. Anita


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Joining yarn using the double knot. Its secure and nearly invisible.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


Wow! I have been knitting for over 55 years and it seems like yesterday that the ssk replaced the k1, p1, psso. And now I just now learned this. 
I will certainly give it a try...seems a lot simpler.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

My favorite thing that I learned this year was Cat Bordhi's meobius cast on. It has unleashed a frenzy of meobius projects. I taught it to every one I knit with.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

I had to go and get a pencil & paper to copy things down that I haven't heard of before. Then a soon as I have read the whole thread I will have to get on U-tube and check them all out :-D


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


I had missed that one. Thanks for re-sharing!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

TexCat said:


> I agree that the Magic Knot is right up there, but I've also come to cherish the 'Braided Bind' for joining yarn. I hate binding off ends and this is a totally invisible way to join yarns...
> quote]
> 
> Oh yes, that braided bind - another favorite. I, too, was at a loss for my favorite, but reading what others have written has helped remind me, or find hints I had missed before. There is a wealth of knowledge here!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Learning that knitting 2 together through the back loop is the same as a ssk. I also learned a great method for invisible single crochet decreases.
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/invisible-decrease/


That's awesome!! Thanks for sending the link  Lynn


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

suecanknit said:


> The new thing and great idea I learnt here is if you are doing a button hole band do buttonholes both sides then when you sew buttons on sew them on over the holes that arent needed so you will get exactly the position you want for the buttons.


Thanks for re-sharing that idea! That was another I missed. I fear I missed too many over the past year, while caring for an ailing husband and/or working.

THANKS, Flying Pins, for suggesting this listing !


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

When I decided to pick up knitting again about a year ago, I started searching for patterns on the internet, and stumbled upon KP.... I feel like I've opened to Book of Knowledge! Everything from lifelines, which I never would have thought of, to Magic Knots, new stitches, patterns, and the help is awesome! 

But most of all, it's all you wonderful people, all over the world that share your time and ideas, your help and suggestions, your joys, your sorrows, and most of all your love for creation. 

Thank you all and thank you KP for getting us all together.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I learned that slipping the first stitch purl-wise gives a prettier edge. Every time I do it, I feel good about it. Simple pleasures. Thanks!


That is a favorite tip of mine, too.

Also: finishing needles! I just found that photo and suggestion.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I learned to knit continental - learned the braided join - learned about the 365 stitch calendar - learned I'm not alone!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

nancyk said:


> The first thing is the invisible increase with the M1. The second is the crochet bind off that makes such a neat edge. There are other things, too, the list goes on and on, but these were the best.


I love the invisible increase idea, too. I haven't seen the crochet bind off, but I bet I can find it on Youtube!

Oh, and the Magic Knot! Love it!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The magic knot has been a time saver and has made my knitting less frustrating. I love to see all the familiar faces.. I realize we are all in different parts of the world so we read the posts at different times but its wonderful to see the same names and posts morning after morning. I told my hubby I need a good friend that wakes up in the morning and doesn't want to spend HOURS upon HOURS shopping.. all my friends that don't work sleep til noon and I'm up at 6am or earlier.. and here you all are... I just need to find a shopping buddy now that understands the meaning of MAKE a list...LOL I'd rather spend my time getting a cup of coffee and chatting... than reading labels..
> I miss some of our regulars from the first year.. I hope and pray they are all good.. and will come back soon..
> I love the chit chat section where we share a bit of ourselves or a cute joke.. funny video.. or a touching story.. I have cried over some and laughed til I cried over others.. I love seeing all the projects and getting new ideas...
> I LOVE the permission and validation we get here to print hundreds more patterns than we will ever be able to knit, buy more needles even though we have perfectly good ones, buy that yarn that our eye's are drawn to as soon as we walk into the store or yarn section.. I love that we all share the same passion and that everyone is willing to help.
> Now I'm writting a book..lol there is so much on this site that I have learned and am grateful for.. I hope to be here learning and helping for a long time yet!


You've more eloquently taken the words I couldn't find right out of my brain and said what I wanted to say....Thanks to everyone who support and encourage those of us who lack connections and confidence. I try harder now to stretch myself because of y'all. You're a blessing  Lynn
Magic knot best video (for me)


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

Best thing about KP is the great people especially when they (Ann Degray, thank you) open their homes to start a new group that meets monthly. Have had so much fun laughing with the group. I was getting quite lonely after a year of retirement and having worked with a wonderful group of women I was really missing the companionship when I saw Ann's request for other knitters in Omaha. This site saved me from seeing a doctor about depression!!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Just discovering this forum never would have known about magic loop love it!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I considered myself an experienced knitter of 60+ years when I joined but then learned how much I DIDN'T know! I had no idea of all the instructional videos on U-tube, etc. And I've never seen a question go unanswered. Plus I enjoy a lot of the subjects that pop up in Non-Knitting segment. I am alone and this site affords me a lot of company. So thank you KPers and Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

For me it would be the Russian join. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think making a pom-pom using the tines of a fork, (and yarn of course), is the best tip for me in 2012....keep those great ideas a-coming!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorite has to be the lifeline, I've used it to knit lace, cables (and when I'm knitting late into the night to finish projects when I'm too tired and have no business even trying anything intricate!). It's been a life saver!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING. THANK YOU EVERYONE. You have encouraged me to pick up my knitting once again. I am so happy to be a part of this wonderful family.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The magic knot and the russian joining.I use both of these often.
I enjoy reading what everyone is working and seeing the projects
I wish everyone a blessed Christmas.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a novice spinner (on a hand spindle), and I have received so many tips about spinning. Someone--wish I remembered her name--helped me with winding on, and her help has proven to be invaluable. Now I can wind on neatly and wind off without messing up my new yarn!

Hazel


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

For me it is the Russian Join. Decided a few weeks ago to give it a try, after reading about it months ago. I love it! In current project, the last 2 skeins of yarn have that knot where they tie together where one piece ends and another starts, in order to give you the weight they sell. Any way, I clip that darn knot and Russian join and I am on my way happy as a lark. (Also great when you run out of one skein in the middle of a row) Works great with knitting or crochet. Last year it was the life line, this year the Russian Join. Can't wait to find the "next best thing" in 2013.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Learning the single double crochet decreases and meeting new people, yes I did actually get to meet a KPer from the USA in person in New Zealand and I am so glad I did.


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

for me the most thing i have learned is how many wonderful people there is here on kp and am more than grateful for all of you...its like one big family........


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

This has been great just learning so many new things and new ways to do something I've been doing the old way for eons. Also inspired me to start making things again instead of just thinking about it. And the patterns, helpful hints and just plain friendliness is worth more than anything I can think of. 

Don't ever quit. I look forward to this every day.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

The best tip I received was to join KP. Every one here is so sharing! The simple tips like magic knot, and all the companionship, direction as well as the help with troubles have been the best. I look to the new year to see how much more I shall grow.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, the magic Knot and so many others. But if it weren't for the people on KP and their encouragement I would never have tried the circular needles. Without circs, how would I have made all those blankets? I was trying to find long enough straights to hold that many stitches. What a mess that would have been. Someone asked me if I planned on holding them under my arms to knit with. How funny. But that decided me to try the circs. Now I can't see why I was so afraid of them. Now I'm afraid of the Magic loop and still haven't tried cables yet. There are so many beautiful patterns with cables that I have to pass up. Maybe after Xmas I will have time to practice both of these. Sorry for the long post. I have gotten so much help here it's hard to not mention it, long post or not. LOL
Sue


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

We have all found there are so many better ways to do things. Think back to when you started. Most of us heard, "Well there are only two stitches, knit and purl." That sounds so funny now.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Can you please tell me what the Magic Knot is? So many of you seem to think it's great
> Thanks a bundle
> Annagemma


May be a surprise to some, but the Magic Knot is/was called The Fisherman's Knot. This url has a video and drawings below that.
I had to print this out because I keep forgetting how to do it ;-)

http://www.2020site.org/knots/fishermansknot.html


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I've learned so much since joining this forum all thanks to the wonderful, informative, giving ladies on this site. You have enabled me to get hand knitted presents for all my children which I would never have been able to do without all your tips and suggestions and sending me to YouTube sources for instructions.

Favorites? I think joining a new skein invisibly and instructions on how to turn a heel on a sock.

Thank you all. God Bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/ this is my favorite website: barbie and ken patterns! to many to make! wonderful!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Probably my favorite thing from this site isn't a particular tip, but just knowing that people from all over the world can meet here, have discussions, teach each other, and just enjoy ourselves. My wish is that the world powers would pay attention and get along like we do ;-)


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

learning to use you tube and ravelry have been my biggest newies this year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Yes, the magic Knot and so many others. Now I'm afraid of the Magic loop and still haven't tried cables yet. There are so many beautiful patterns with cables that I have to pass up. Maybe after Xmas I will have time to practice both of these. Sorry for the long post. I have gotten so much help here it's hard to not mention it, long post or not. LOL
> Sue


---------------

*our New workshop section*
I just wanted to let you know that we are having a free workshop where you can learn magic loop right here on KP. Darolwil, a KP member will be*holding a magic loop workshop on January 4 -- It will open on Dec. 16 to find out what type of needles etc. you need*. We will then learn to do toe up socks with the magic loop.

We also have a *cable workshop coming on March 15*. Stitch Designer is going to teach us a number of different cables, and all about them.

You just go to the workshop when it is opened and join in-*no cost, no sign up *-- classes all taught by KP members. I hope you will give our new workshop section a look. By the way there is a diagram of the *Magic loop and lots of other information in the topic called Information* - which is on the sections main page at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We started the section in late August and have had some very successful classes, taught by members of KP for other KP members. Please check out the above link.

*If you want to put the section on your home page*

go to My profile at the top of this post. you will see a place to see all the different KP sections. You will see

knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234

and if you subscribe to it -- the above link will go on your home page -- once you are there there are quite a few different topics as well as 3 open workshops and quite a few closed workshops.

Please, ladies, check us out.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, I've learned soooo much, it surprises me how much I didn't know before joining KP and I've been knitting since I was 12 years old.

The greatest thing for me goes back to why I joined. I lost a baby blanket pattern years ago and could not find it anywhere. I didn't even remember where I got the pattern, or anything else about it that would possibly help to find it. Then one day while reading through the posts, a member posted pictures of this blanket! I had to join so I could ask her for information about the pattern, which I once again have in my possession.


----------



## I am the Nan (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks Annagemma, for the information, I couldn't find anything on the magic knot, but the fisherman's knot was perfect and I also printed it out. everytime I tried to find magic knot, things for magicians came up. thanks.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> OH my goodness!! I wouldn't know where to start.


Same here... I think the fact that there are sooooo many people that understand how a knitter's mind works, the encouragements, the help, the pattern ideas, the...........


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I loved finding those beautiful shawl patterns by Stevieknits (Dee), and Gypsycream's bears.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

lkellison said:


> Probably my favorite thing from this site isn't a particular tip, but just knowing that people from all over the world can meet here, have discussions, teach each other, and just enjoy ourselves. My wish is that the world powers would pay attention and get along like we do ;-)


I agree. It is wonderful communicating with others all over the world!!!!!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

it is so fun to tell others about my conversations with friends from around the world. I am never lonely cause of you folks and I thank you for it the good info I get is great too. Merry Christmas everyone and here's hoping for a wonderful New Year


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to join in and thank all the ladies who have become my friends on KP. And to thank all who are so helpful with ideas, answers etc. That is what is the best part of this forum.

This is such a wonderful group of helpful people from all over the world. 

Merry Christmas to everyone --


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

As a newly disabled retiree, I've rediscovered my love of knitting. Have enjoyed reading others' comments, discovered new patterns and stitches, lifelines, that there is a difference in needle materials, etc. Looking forward to purchasing my first interchangeables next year!


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

Oops! Forgot. That I don't have to use just acrylic yarn because I'm allergic to wool. I love Alpaca! So very wonderful to have friends all over the world!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

The magic knot, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to say...it would be learning so many new cast ons, beside long tail, all I had ecer used!!!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I learned that this web site is the best!! I'm so glad I found all of you and all of your great ideas and tips. It's been fun, too, to laugh at some of the cute pictures and posters that have been shared. What a great place for a pick-me-up when one day seems like the last. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I have learned so much since joining kp.. I would have to say my favorite thing would be the magic knot..


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a great forum! I have learned more confidence in myself and my abilities to knit. I knit left-handed and did ok before KP, but have learned so many new techniques (to me)that I fear nothing! (well, about knitting LOL)

Special knitting site, special people. Thank you all for your willingness to share yourself. Oh, and my favorite things I learned is magic knot and knitting with 2 circular needles (hate dpns!).
Merry Christmas!

Donna K


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

MY best KP for 2012 is KP! A wonderful, awesome, educational site, made up of wonderful, awesome people! I love everything about KP!
Thanks for letting me a part of it.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the value thing I have learned, is the people on this web site are so great. I love everyone of you. I had no one to share my love of knitting with. I at one point felt I was realy ill. After a short time with you all, I know I am normal. If is okay to have more yarn than you could knit in one life time. It is okay to have more then one project going at a time. It okay to knit while stand in a line at the post office. Who real care what people think. I am making something special as you play on your cell phone and that okay. We are okay. I hope and pray every one has a Merry Christmas or the holiday you celebrate. I pray God bless each and everyone of you next year. Thank you for letting me be a part of this great site.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Lifelines!!! Definitely!!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

1st Choice. Interchangable Needle Sets.
I recently took a short holiday, found the yarn I wanted, then just grabbed my Boye set, and ready to go in five minutes. 
2nd Choice. Knitting charts for needle sizes, yarn ply, circular needle requirements, etc: I have learn't so much from them. 
Even though I have been knitting for years, I am still a pretty basic knitter. Until I discovered Knitting Paradise all I had to guide me was my old knitting books.
I want to try some lace knitting next year.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I learned a very easy way to do the Nupp stitch. I picked a shawl pattern to make for my mom and mother in law for Christmas this year, and it had tons of Nupp stitches. I kept dropping the stitches ( thank goodness for life lines!!), and then I found a tutorial that made the Nupp stitch soooo easy. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=GSIzYLbasHY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DGSIzYLbasHY%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player&gl=GB


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

My greatest gift from KP-ers has been the loving support I've received through my cancer n knee replacement this year. ( the knee this week) 

Best knitting tip is thrummed mittens for the icy fingers among us


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Yes, the magic Knot and so many others. But if it weren't for the people on KP and their encouragement I would never have tried the circular needles. Without circs, how would I have made all those blankets? I was trying to find long enough straights to hold that many stitches. What a mess that would have been. Someone asked me if I planned on holding them under my arms to knit with. How funny. But that decided me to try the circs. Now I can't see why I was so afraid of them. Now I'm afraid of the Magic loop and still haven't tried cables yet. There are so many beautiful patterns with cables that I have to pass up. Maybe after Xmas I will have time to practice both of these. Sorry for the long post. I have gotten so much help here it's hard to not mention it, long post or not. LOL
> Sue


For the magic loop look our for a link on the 19th Decemebr. I will starting a workshop on the 3rd Hanuary, witht he link for materials coming out on th e19th to give people the chance to ge tin what they need- especially as I will be away from Christmas Eve till the 1st or 2nd January. Designer will post a link on the 19th or else after that date you can look under workshops on the home page. Theres your chance to get the magic loop under your belt right at the beginning of the year.
I see Designer has already posted about it.

I am another for whom the people I have 'meet' are the highlight. But I keep finding out things I didn't know, and being encouraged to widen what I do.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Remember the day this site went down and we all went through withdrawal?

I love the generosity of KPers to help find a stitch, a pattern, a technique.

And 24/7 there is a friend to make contact with across the miles.

My new finds for 2012 were the cable cast-on and learning to read charts. And I have discovered that I have a bit of a talent for visualising what a pattern is doing without having to knit it for myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Remember the day this site went down and we all went through withdrawal?


That was a terrible day! Not so much not being on but wondering if it would return- and all those friends I would not be able to contact! That was one of the highlights for 2012 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Can you please tell me what the Magic Knot is? So many of you seem to think it's great
> Thanks a bundle
> Annagemma


If someone has already explained these, please forgive me for repeating. I have not read all twelve pages of comments.

MAGIC KNOT - invisible knot used to join new yarn to existing project. Link to this site or copy and paste into your browser:






MAGIC LOOP - used for knitting in the round, such as a tube or sock, etc.






These are just two videos showing how to do these projects. You may wish to google "knitting or crocheting magic loop" or "knitting or crotcheting magic knot" to find a video that works best for you. There are many out there and some videos are better filmed than others and some voices are easier for some people to listen to than others. Have fun!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

I have to say that Ladyfingers patterns have been my highlight. When the first set of Barbie patterns came through I had never heard of markers - I sent her a PM which she kindly answered and even rewrote a pattern for me. I'm still not into markers (probably too old to change now) but at least I get the idea and now rewrite my own patterns. Thanks again Ladyfingers for your patience, time and generosity fo not charging for these patterns. I have bought a few dolls and dressed them ready to go to under privileged children this Xmas.
I also have got so many lovely patterns from Ravelry, used Utube, enjoyed the newsletter each day and everything about KP. A wonderful bunch of people from around the world


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Russian Join! Love it, share it every chance I get!
I learn something almost everyday, & am constantly inspired on KP. I read it every morning with my coffee.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the day this site went down and we all went through withdrawal?
> ...


I was quite amazed at how nervous I was, thinking KP was gone. I sooo look forward to seeing what's going on the KP knitting world and rely on it to learn new things every day.

And here's a shout out to Admin for making it look so easy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was so happy to find this site. I have learned so much from the helpful people here that it would be impossible to name one thing. The tons of free patterns, the tips on what yarns are great, interchangeable needles, lifelines, so many things I had not heard about before. I have made so many things i the past few months I would not have dreamed of trying before seeing this site.
Thanks to all the terrific people here & have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kool aid dying! Very interesting and you can come up with some fantastic colors! 

And that is just a start!


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been so happy with having access to so much knowledge from such friendly people, that it is hard to name one or two favorite tips. I would put the Magic Knot (and the diagram recently posted) and the directions for using a lifeline at the top of the list. The greatest things about KP are great advice and encouragement from knitters and crocheters!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I learned about the Russian Join and life lines, both of which have been useful over and over.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Just finding KP and all the wonderful and helpful people out there. I live in NY, Long Island, not born here; have lived all over and was being to worry that nice people who are helpful, kind and will reach to help others was something that was going away. KP proves that is not the case and that is a big help in keeping the faith in the world. Thank you KP's for your kindness and in helping me keep a positive outlook.


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

I would have to say that Ravelry and KP are the best things when I need help. I have bought yarn with no project in mind and looked up the yarn and see all the projects knit with that very yarn. Also reading the forum topics here on KP has been very helpful, even if it's just to ease my guilty feelings after buying the yarn I don't need BUT IT WAS SUCH A GOOD DEAL :wink:


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I totally agree that we need to give Admin a healthy "horray!"; for their unselfishness and willingness to make KP as great as it is. Of course, all KPers must be thanked for their expertise, kindness to each other and willingness to help with knitting and crocheting woes. We make a nice big crafting family!
Donna K


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Amen to that salute to members n administration. Well done


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would also like to thank everyone for all the help and support you can find here! Everyone is not only knowledgeable, but so thoughtful and kind. 
I love all the posts, but I especially love all the FREE PATTERN links so many KPers post! You ladies and gentlemen are the best!
Shirley


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been encouraged by your kindnesses, taught by your tutorials and info pages, sold luscious yarn from which I have made gorgeous Cowly Scarves, complimented by sweet people who know that emboldening and inspiring are the keys to getting new yarn-lovers to join the flock. It's been great.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

There are two tips I have picked up on here that I intend to try just as soon as I embark on suitable projects.

The first is the use of a lifeline: this is a really simple and obvious solution to a common problem, yet I had never thought of it or heard it suggested before I joined KP.

The other is equally obvious once you are told, but has escaped me until now. For years I have struggled to make a neat join on the shoulder of knitted garments. Either I do not get it quite right and the raw edges show through, or I make the seam too thick which looks very clumsy. Someone on here said that she cast off the two edges together using three needles :thumbup: lightbulb moment!

There are many other little ideas I have picked up over the last few months, but those two are my favourites so far.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

This has been a great knitting year during which I've found a number of great websites. The most significant ones?

1. Knitting Paradise (of course)
2. Ravelry
3. Knitting Pattern Central
4. You Tube - what great tutorials there are available!

Specific tips?
1. Russian Join
2. Lifeline


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the main thing I have learned from KP is to try things I never thought I would. My biggest acomplishment would be the Ashton Shawlette and now the Holbrook.

Best quote on KP ever, "Don't overthink it". If I remember correctly, I believe it came from GypsyCream regarding the teddy bears.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh; so many things but I guess at the top of the list would be the lifeline, the Russian join and magic knot. Never knew there were so many types of joins. I think my very first challange was the wrap and turn. Thanks to all of you for your tips. Have a Wonderful Holiday and Happy Knitting Everyone.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Carole Jeanne said:


> My greatest gift from KP-ers has been the loving support I've received through my cancer n knee replacement this year. ( the knee this week)
> 
> Best knitting tip is thrummed mittens for the icy fingers among us


Carole Jeanne, best of luck with your knee surgery. The good thing is you have a good excuse for doing nothing but sitting and knitting! Hurrah!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Remember the day this site went down and we all went through withdrawal?
> 
> I love the generosity of KPers to help find a stitch, a pattern, a technique.
> 
> ...


I have been unable to access the site for 3 days and I've been sooo upset! I need my daily fix of KP.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

There are so, so many tips to choose from! My favs at the moment would be the russian join and using a lifeline. From the "general chit chat non-knitting topic, I got a great deal of a mileage out of "the drunken scotsman" youtube video !!! :thumbup:


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

If i could only make a list of all the things I have learnt since joining KP I guess I would never finish,using a lifeline and learning how to knit on circular needles were my best finds!My husband had to have a kneejoint replacement and just about then I found this discussion on general chitchat about what to do in case of too much pain like using cold compresses and believe me the tips i picked up then helped us so much. You have all helped me so much so THANK YOU all and a Merry Christmas and heres hoping for a Very Happy New Year to everyone on KP!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

There are too many to list!
Thanks, to all of you for giving me the confidence to return to an old "passion".

I've learned so much about knitting - and many other things - from the generous members of KP, since I found this group.

May you have the most blessed of holidays; and happiest of New Years.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Amen to the above. Just finished my knee exercises. I'm 10 days post op Mathis is still hard of course but your helpful suggestions, generous sharing of all manner of ideas and and loving kind thoughts have been more than sustaining.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Amen to the above. Just finished my knee exercises. I'm 10 days post op Mathis is still hard of course but your helpful suggestions, generous sharing of all manner of ideas and and loving kind thoughts have been more than sustaining.


I don't know what Mathis is

Post po from my knee surgery and moving is still hard...


----------



## LauraEllen (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the best thing I learned about this year was finding this site with all the helpful people since I never have knitted much and only picked it up again just recently. Everyone has been so helpful and they refer you to different sites for learning that I never knew existed.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh so many things that have helped me, inspired me, taught me, and made for some great hours! Some that stick out - i did a quick check of my bookmarks* to see some - I finally learned magic loop; I saw a pattern I loved here and made myself the sweater - the February Lady, which came from Ravelry and inspired me to get more involved with that site's features; and got this great link to granny squares which I adore and it encouraged me to get busy and an afghan I am making for my granddaughter.

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/8CMrnT/flickrhivemind.net/Tags/grannysquares/Interesting/

* P. S. if you don't use your bookmarks - do learn how. It's easy and allows you to go back to that post you want whenever you want.! :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am glad that readers agree that K2tbl is the same as SSK. I have heard lots of good reports about Knitpics which I have just purchased and the tips that I have put into practice are too numerous to mention.


----------

